# 10 Keys to Successful Coping - CFIDS/FM Self-Help



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure list:******************************************** Ten Keys to Successful Coping, Revised at CFIDS/FM Self-HelpRead about the paradoxical combination of acceptance that life has changed and the conviction that it can be made better in this week's feature article at the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help program website (http://www.CFIDSselfhelp.org ). The article is one in our newly revised series "Ten Keys to Successful Coping," which outlines strategies for dealing with CFIDS and Fibromyalgia.Our feature articles are organized into several series, including: "Success Stories" (personal accounts of coping and recovery), "Ten Keys to Successful Coping", "What Works for Managing CFIDS and Fibromyalgia", "Treatment Options for CFIDS and Fibromyalgia" and "Coping Strategies."Also, our site has information about our Internet self-help course and other resources for people with fibromyalgia, CFIDS and related illnesses.Bruce Campbell, Ph.D., DirectorCFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program http://www.cfidsselfhelp.org


----------

